# Changes in Application Process In 2017 in California



## Irap (Sep 28, 2016)

Please read the link regarding new application process in California affected December, 2016. The contents of this new application process are if you obtained your FE or EIT you be able to take the National examination without waiting for the 4 years experiences. The only required is to passed the FE exam. After passing both exams, FE and National (Ncees), obtaining the required experiences, and other requirements you be able to apply for the licensure in the state of California. My concerns are what happened to the candidates who already submitted their applications and still taking the National exam and California specific exams? 

http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/application_process_changes_091216.pdf


----------



## Irap (Sep 29, 2016)

Any comments on these changes?


----------



## CAPLS (Sep 30, 2016)

The document at the link you provided does state "Please watch for more detailed information to be posted on the Board's website sometime after the Fall 2016 exam administration."  So, I'm thinking that if you are referring to the people that are sitting for the Fall exams, it doesn't apply to them at this time.  Maybe you should just wait for more information as the posting says you should.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 1, 2016)

Ric, is there any talk about BPELSG applying this "test first , experience later" approach to the PS Exam?


----------



## CAPLS (Oct 3, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Ric, is there any talk about BPELSG applying this "test first , experience later" approach to the PS Exam?


Yes.  The PS exam is the first professional-level national exam that NCEES is moving towards CBT and continuous delivery.  The PE exams will likely follow suit over the next 4-5 years beginning in 2018 as NCEES converts those over.  I'll be speaking at the Cal Poly Pomona Geomatics Conference Friday of this week (10/07) specifically on the upcoming changes if want to attend.  And CLSA will be hosting a webinar on this Oct 12 too.


----------



## Irap (Oct 12, 2016)

Yes, lets wait after the October exam finished. But taking the PE exam without 4 years required experiences would that decreasing the passing rate? I have taken the PE Civil exam and depth or the afternoon section is not that easy.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 15, 2016)

Irap said:


> Yes, lets wait after the October exam finished. But taking the PE exam without 4 years required experiences would that decreasing the passing rate? I have taken the PE Civil exam and depth or the afternoon section is not that easy.


NCEES has published passing rates that show the passing rate tends to increase with increased experience.  But that doesn't mean you can't pass with less experience.


----------



## Irap (Oct 17, 2016)

Very true. Its passible without the required experiences. But I think the reason the boards are allowing this its because there are alot of EITs out there who are not qualified to take PE exam and will benefit those candidates. Also, it will also increase the number of candidates and seats in exam room and thats economics part of this. I realized the last time i took the exam, less candidates are in the exam room. I guest both sides will benefit from these changes.


----------



## AyanHein (Oct 17, 2016)

The change is now favored for people who haven't got required 2 years experience yet because now they can attempt 8 hours test, pass and put it under their belt. When 2 years time comes, they just have to deal with 2 CA exams. Overall, a lot easier and faster to get license for future PE exam takers.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Oct 17, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> NCEES has published passing rates that show the passing rate tends to increase with increased experience.  But that doesn't mean you can't pass with less experience.


Correlation is not causation. It could be those with more experience value their time more thus study more. They may also recognize their own weaknesses and study harder (maturity).


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 18, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Correlation is not causation. It could be those with more experience value their time more thus study more. They may also recognize their own weaknesses and study harder (maturity).


Very true.  I took studying for the PE exam at 35 way more seriously than I took college at 25.  And it was due to age and maturity, not engineering experience.


----------



## Irap (Nov 29, 2016)

Anyone from California heard any update news about these changes? I want to know if those candidates who have already applied and have not pass all the exams are required to resubmit a new application once they passed the required exams. I just hope its only for the new applicants after 2016. Thanks


----------



## jijir83 (Nov 29, 2016)

Irap said:


> Anyone from California heard any update news about these changes? I want to know if those candidates who have already applied and have not pass all the exams are required to resubmit a new application once they passed the required exams. I just hope its only for the new applicants after 2016. Thanks


The way I read it, there's no change that you should worry about requiring resubmitting an application. There's a difference if you're applying after December 12, 2016 which means you're applying for Fall 2017 since the deadline for Spring 2017 has already passed. In addition, if someone didn't pass their 8hr exam this passed October, and they want to take the exam again in April 2017, then they don't have to send in a re-file for the 8hr to the board first. They can just register with NCEES. So, just for the 8hr, the application is no longer going through CA Board. But if you have a Seismic or a Survey exam to retake then you have to send them the re-file application for Spring 2017 or a new application if you're taking those two for the first time in the Fall 2017. Otherwise, if you're taking 8hr for the first time or once again, then you just deal with NCEES.

What's the worry? Am I reading this wrong? I'm sure the re-file application for Spring 2017 and beyond will be updated to take out NCEES' 8hr test off of it. Essentially, it sounds like they're letting NCEES deal with the test and payment portion of the application and CA is dealing with the application and the payment for their two state exams.

The state hasn't sent me any info about having to send them another application when I was going to take the Seismic and Survey last week. If I don't pass this time again, I'm sure they'll just send a re-file form that has the NCEES removed.


----------



## jijir83 (Nov 29, 2016)

Actually, I just confirmed my suspicion. See the re-file application here: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/re-examination_form.pdf

It doesn't include the NCEES 8hr exam. Whereas the one I got last year did include NCEES (couldn't attach).

In addition, the application for new applicants only asks that someone indicates if they passed the NCEES 8hr exam as seen here: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/pubs/forms/ceapp.pdf

So yeah.... essentially, they're separating the two and letting the application plus payment to NCEES happen at NCEES. And they handle the initial application along with the state exams as well as refiles for state exams only.

I think I understand the confusion though. The question is, since say you and I already applied and took all three tests and pass this fall, do we re-submit an application. From what they're saying, the answer is no. I don't see why we would send them the same application again to say that we are done taking the tests. But come December you find out that you don't have the 8hr, then you can take the test again without telling them anything and just deal with NCEES. But then when you pass it, you have to send them that refile. In my case, if I find out that I don't have the other 2 tests, and wanted to take them again (which I won't), then I'd have to send them an application before. Essentially you're just sending them the refile afterwards instead of before the 8hr test and for the other 2, you're still sending them the application beforehand.


----------



## AyanHein (Nov 30, 2016)

The way i understand is we can take 8 hours NCEES Exam in April 2017 without applying to CA Board and having 2 years experience. On NCEES website, the registration opens on December 12th.


----------



## AyanHein (Nov 30, 2016)

" there will be changes to the application and examination process coinciding with the opening of NCEES's examination management system scheduled for December 12, 2016. After that date, licensure candidates in California will be able to register at NCEES for the national exam required for their intended discipline without having to apply to the Board first." 

^ There.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello everyone. I submitted my CA PE Application a few month ago, in late September. The check is cashed. However, I have two concerns:

1- I haven't got any sort of communication form the board regarding receive or approval of my application as of today (Dec 19). (Yes, I had provided 2 self addressed envelopes with my application). I have called 3 times to check the status, and am told that my name is not even in the computer yet, and that they have got too many applications, etc. 

2- My friend got a letter stating that his application was reviewed and approved, and the his letter also says:

_"please be advised that beginning with April 2017 exam, CA has a new licensing process as follows: 1. Engineer passes FE exam, 2. Engineer passed the PE exam (NCEES exam), 3. Engineer applies to BPELSG for license approval, once approved, 4. Engineer takes CA exams (seismic, survey). 5. Engineer is licensed after all CA requirements (exams, fingerprinting, etc.) are fulfilled."_

So now my other concern is to study for 3 exams and get the same letter that I should wait to pass the NCEES exam first before I can take seismic/survey. Has anyone get any PE application approval  from the board in email or mail? Thanks. :thankyou:


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 19, 2016)

robert.easylife said:


> Hello everyone. I submitted my CA PE Application a few month ago, in late September. The check is cashed. However, I have two concerns:
> 
> 1- I haven't got any sort of communication form the board regarding receive or approval of my application as of today (Dec 19). (Yes, I had provided 2 self addressed envelopes with my application). I have called 3 times to check the status, and am told that my name is not even in the computer yet, and that they have got too many applications, etc.
> 
> ...


Several others above seem to have a pretty good handle on that changes to the process.  Overall, I would just add that the intent of the California Board is to emphasize that the application is for licensure, not to take an exam.  The public hires you and relies upon your work, not because you passed an exam, but because you are experienced and authorized to provide the services that they need.  BPELSG is continually evaluating its processes for improvement and to take advantage of technological advances in how exams are delivered.  Acquire the necessary education, experience, and exams and then apply to BPELSG for licensure.  The separation between national exams and the few licenses that require a state exam in California (i.e., Civil, Land Surveyor, Geologist, etc.) is natural because by fulfilling the education, experience, and national exam requirements, the status is more consistent with other states and those other exams are directly a result of applying to become licensed in California.

Robert.easylife (great tag name) - there is nothing prohibiting you from registering with NCEES for whatever national PE exam you need to satisfy licensing requirements in California now and not waiting to hear from BPELSG on whether your application is approved.  Once approved, you will be notified that you can sit for the two spring 2017 California civil exams.  If you need to sit for the national exam, just register when you can and sit again next fall.  There is no need to notify BPELSG each time you plan to sit for the national exam and BPELSG will not be monitoring it.  For that reason, and if you already have an application in the pipeline with BPELSG (read as approved), you will need to notify BPELSG upon passing the national exam component so it can be verified and updated in the system.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks CAPLS for the information. I know pretty much all of those though. The thing is, I also need to study for seismic and survey in CA, and it won't makes sense to study and then realize that, for example, my application is denied for any weird reason. I have paid lots of money to register, and the California board does not even bother giving an update through email. It loos like that all of the government processes sucks no matter what; no surprise as there are tons of old people working in the CA board that take their job for granted, so no real need to give a f*** about applicants.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 19, 2016)

robert.easylife said:


> Thanks CAPLS for the information. I know pretty much all of those though. The thing is, I also need to study for seismic and survey in CA, and it won't makes sense to study and then realize that, for example, my application is denied for any weird reason. I have paid lots of money to register, and the California board does not even bother giving an update through email. It loos like that all of the government processes sucks no matter what; no surprise as there are tons of old people working in the CA board that take their job for granted, so no real need to give a f*** about applicants.


Ha, well apparently I am one of those "old people working in the CA board that take their job for granted..." and don't "...give a f*** about applicants."  There's a reason why I am on here trying to help with some of these questions - to make your life and mine much easier.  If that's what you would refer to as a negative approach, there probably isn't much that I can do to help you.

But I will try anyhow...because...well, that's who I am and I'm willing to look past comments from those that are ill informed and don't realize it.  Remember that when you apply to BPELSG (or any other licensing board), you are applying for licensure, not to take an exam.  In that regard, it is the applicant's responsibility to know and believe whether they've actually met all the requirements to obtain that license.  It is only for the licensing board to confirm that information.  Unfortunately, in many cases the applicants fail to understand that and want to rely upon someone else to evaluate and tell them that.  Once you are licensed, you will not have someone to lean on for that and meeting requirements of a project or the standard of practice is the licensee's sole responsibility, not someone else.

If you believe you have the requisite experience, go for it.  Pass the exam.  Submit your application.  In most cases, not all, if you have concerns about whether you truly qualify and need that reassurance from a review, than you should probably consider trusting your instinct and obtain more experience.

If you have any real issues with the process in California...and sometimes people do...please don't hesitate to contact me at [email protected] so I can evaluate the situation.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks again CAPLS, I did not say you are one of those, really. You are here answering peoples questions, that tells who you are in your heart. However, I have called the board in the past and very politely asked questions. Sometimes the responses that I get is not expected to be heard from a "board" that must be followed by CA engineers. For example it is not polite to eat and chew while answering customers (e.g. applicants), cutting them when they are speaking, etc. 

I understand your point about license application is different from exam application, and I dont rely on others for explanation. CA board specifically asks for 2 self-stamped envelop or postcards in the application checklist. It turns out most of the applicants never hear from the board about their material being received or approved. That raises the question of if the board is under staffed too, or if the board need to create a system where applicants can check the status of their application. 

Anyways, the fact that you are here answering questions while can indicate that you are a good person, but it also indicates lack of clarity by the board is confusing people. I have already submitted my application and I do have the required experience, that is not what concerned me. I simply wanted to know if there are other people here that can share weather or not their April 2017 PE application in California has been approved, or are other people like me are still waiting.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 19, 2016)

Ok, I understand.  First of all, the postcards are stated as optional.  That being said, majority of the applicants include them (where they still find and purchase postcards, I don't know).  BPELSG is resorting to emailing and phone calls now more than ever in the past since it represents the preferred manner of contact (or so we're told), is more expedient than normal US mail, and is more customer friendly (again as we were told).  Looking at the current numbers, approximately 1700-2000 new applications were received and cashiered within a few days of the November filing date.  All just as important as the others.  Based on past experiences, 20-30% will be rejected due to being incomplete and not following instructions.  State law and policies require received funds to be cashiered in a set period of time after receiving it.  This is meant to ensure that money is not sitting around.  Staff spends a great deal of time trying to personally notify applicants when this occurs.  And this is all before the technical review is even performed.  And after each cycle, staff reviews communications as those relate to the issues to see what can be done to improve those communications like instructions.  In one sense, if you haven't heard anything by now, its a good chance that your application has proceeded through multiple steps in the process heading towards technical review.  Most that have deficiencies hear sooner rather later...and should so they can correct them.

I was simply answering your question about whether you need to wait on approval of your application before registering at NCEES and I was trying to point out to you that is one of the motivations behind the change in the application/exam process.  Don't wait.  Sign up for whatever seminar(s) you need to and spend this time preparing.  BPELSG understands that.  Whether your experience is deemed qualifying and satisfies the overall criteria towards licensure will happen regardless and you will be notified.  Don't waste this time.  Some applications have been approved.  Most are still in the pipeline.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you CAPLS for this comprehensive response. I will wait to hear from the board early next year, and as you said I won't waste time and will study. If you believe self-addressed envelopes/postcards are an outdated method (which is true), perhaps it is a better idea that BPELSG removes this optional requirement from the checklist so that people dont waste their money and their time trying to find those in order to fulfill the application requirements to the best of their knowledge. I have asked several applicants in person and everyone agreed that the application is really confusing, for example when it comes to listing engagements. We are smart educated engineers and what confuses us must be really dam*n confusing.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 19, 2016)

I appreciate the feedback on the application/engagement forms.


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 19, 2016)

robert.easylife said:


> Has anyone get any PE application approval  from the board in email or mail?


To attempt to answer your question and possibly address your worry... My friend did not get a postcard back for this coming April 2017 and got an email instead saying that her application was reviewed and being forwarded somewhere. She didn't have the exact wording. But, as a good confirmation, she now has access to register with NCEES. It's a good sign that her package was approved and she is authorized to test.

Secondly, last April, another friend didn't hear from the board for weeks when me and 3 other people had already heard back by postcard. He kept calling and was told that if he's not hearing anything, then it's being reviewed. About 3 days before NCEES registration closed, he called and the rep on the phone went "huh?" and went looking. When they came back, they said he will soon be all clear. He got an email the same day and was able to register with NCEES. Another friend actually went to the office (we live in Sacramento) only to be told that her application was in the wrong pile and sending her a notification was overlooked. She got a notification the same day. Nothing was missing from their application or their requirements.

So, yeah... it happens that things get lost in the cracks and your concern is not unfounded.

If you don't have access yet to NCEES to register, it would be wise to continuously check with the board's office and do so prior to the NCEES deadline. Unless things changed, if you miss it, you will have to wait when they re-open for October testing. For the Survey and Seismic, I don't remember if there is a sign-up deadline but the authorization to test from the board came much later so you have time. For example, for April 2016, we got authorization for NCEES by postcard before December 2015. I think the deadline was December. The authorization to test for Seismic and Survey came in February 2016.

Your goal now is to find out NCEES' deadline and see that the board gives you some sort of response before said deadline if you intend on taking the 8-hr in April and you are currently unable to register with NCEES at the moment.

I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot Jijir83. I am actually allowed to register for PE exam on NCEES. However, I dont think this means that my CA application is approved.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 19, 2016)

jijir83 said:


> For the Survey and Seismic, I don't remember if there is a sign-up deadline but the authorization to test from the board came much later so you have time. For example, for April 2016, we got authorization for NCEES by postcard before December 2015. I think the deadline was December. The authorization to test for Seismic and Survey came in February 2016.


What do mean by: 1- you got authorization for NCEES by postcard before December 2015, 2- deadline was December, and 3- The authorization to test for Seismic and Survey came in February 2016? Did you mean you got permitted to register for NCEES in December, and then you got permitted to register for seismic/survey in Feb? Or do you mean the authorization to sit for the exam? If you got the authorization to sit for April 2016 exam in Dec 2015, I think that was too early.. which was a good thing lol.   Thanks again.


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 19, 2016)

robert.easylife said:


> What do mean by: 1- you got authorization for NCEES by postcard before December 2015, 2- deadline was December, and 3- The authorization to test for Seismic and Survey came in February 2016? Did you mean you got permitted to register for NCEES in December, and then you got permitted to register for seismic/survey in Feb? Or do you mean the authorization to sit for the exam? If you got the authorization to sit for April 2016 exam in Dec 2015, I think that was too early.. which was a good thing lol.   Thanks again.


I checked when I got home. I wrote this timeline before but this is how it went...

I hand delivered my application in September 2015. I got my first postcard around November 6th (per the USPS stamp). It said that my application was received and submitted for technical review. It also gave me an application ID number. Around November 14 (per the USPS stamp on it), I got the second postcard that said that it was determined that I qualify for examination and that I must register at NCEES for the 8-hr exam. That was basically my "You're good to go". It also said that I will get notification for the Seismic and Survey 5-6 weeks prior to those exam dates starting and will then be able to register with Prometric. I was then able to go on NCEES and sign up for the 8-hr in December. For some reason I think the deadline was late December. I don't remember. I could have read it wrong. I only remember thinking I had to register by December. It may have been because I was going to be traveling January and February. Anyway... Then in February, I got an email Authorization to Test (ATT) for seismic, followed by one for survey. That ATT was within 6 weeks of the start of those exams in April.

So my thinking is... NCEES opened registration on December 12th this year. And checking their website, they close February 23rd. So, before February 23rd, you need to hear back from the board that you can register on NCEES. Or, if you log-on to NCEES, you need to be able to register. My friend never got an email or card saying that she can register with NCEES for April 2017, like I got the postcard. She logged on last week and it became possible for her to register once NCEES opened up registration. We're taking that as her "You're good to go".

I think being told that you can sign up for NCEES is how you find out that you are clear. That's either done by getting a postcard, an email or access to NCEES. December wasn't too early. My co-worker got his postcard in August but he sent his application at the beginning... maybe July. I got mine in November. This poor kid got his email 3 days before the NCEES closing deadline only because he kept calling and he had mailed his package before me. So, December is not too early to hear back about April. But surely, you have to hear back before February 23rd in one fashion or another. You won't hear about the Seismic and Survey until 6 weeks before the test dates, which should be around February. 

I hope this makes sense. That's the best I can do with the timeline. My application was a year ago.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 20, 2016)

jijir83 is trying her best to describe her experiences and how the process occurred for her, which is fine.  However, the process has changed which is what I've been trying to say. 

*You do not need to wait to hear from BPELSG to register for the PE exam, pay the exam fee to NCEES, and schedule your exam for spring 2017.*

The above statement is true for the majority of candidates seeking licensure in California with the assumption that you have already passed the fundamentals exam.  If you are seeking an FE Waiver in California or registering for the SE exam, BPELSG will need to receive your application first and manually approve your exam registration in the NCEES system.

In regards to the two California state civil exams, once your application is approved, you will be notified by BPELSG and you will be added to the eligibility list which is then provided to Prometric.   Later in the process (most likely February) all approved candidates for those California exams will be notified by BPELSG when they can schedule with Prometric.  This process has absolutely nothing to do with registering with NCEES for the national exam.


----------



## Peeks PE (Dec 20, 2016)

I can provide some insight - I applied to the board in September for the Spring 2017 exam.

I called the board last week to ask about the changes - If you already applied and your application is approved, you shouldn't need to worry about re-applying.

For those of us that are in the middle (application submitted before dec 12, and subsequently accepted), we can still take all three exams at once. I don't believe this will be possible in the future.

Many people have not gotten responses yet because they are swamped. When I called the board, I had only received correspondence that they had received my application and were reviewing. However, while I was on the phone she checked my application status and it had been approved in their system almost two weeks prior.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 20, 2016)

Peeks said:


> Many people have not gotten responses yet because they are swamped. When I called the board, I had only received correspondence that they had received my application and were reviewing. However, while I was on the phone she checked my application status and it had been approved in their system almost two weeks prior.


Thanks a lot... I have called too last Friday, and was told that my name is not in their system. She was a but surprised at first that why it is not still in their system, but then said that I have nothing to worry about. Again, I haven't got any sort of confirmation that they have received my application - yes they have cashed the check, but that means nothing. It could still be in a wrong pile or something. They clearly are not responsive, but Im sure they expect future young engineers be responsive to society needs.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 20, 2016)

Peeks said:


> I can provide some insight - I applied to the board in September for the Spring 2017 exam.
> 
> I called the board last week to ask about the changes - If you already applied and your application is approved, you shouldn't need to worry about re-applying.
> 
> ...


While I can certainly understand why you believe this, it is not necessarily true.  BPELSG has publically stated for a few years that the California civil exams are moving towards continuous delivery (tentatively planned for 2018) which means year round scheduling opportunities.  And NCEES has publically stated that they are in the midst of transitioning their PE exams to this same model over a period of years (2-3 exams annually - not sure when PE-Civil will occur).  I've mentioned this at least once somewhere in a thread on this forum, maybe it was earlier in this thread, I'm not sure.  The idea is that a filing deadline will eventually not exist (at least in the same manner that anyone is used to), applications can be submitted to BPELSG on a continuous basis rather than only twice a year, national exams can be taken whenever the candidate's schedule allows for it, and California state exams can be scheduled anytime the candidate wishes once their application is approved by BPELSG.  I don't believe these plans are a hindrance to those working towards becoming licensed in California.  On the contrary, I believe it is much more accommodating.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 20, 2016)

robert.easylife said:


> Thanks a lot... I have called too last Friday, and was told that my name is not in their system. She was a but surprised at first that why it is not still in their system, but then said that I have nothing to worry about. Again, I haven't got any sort of confirmation that they have received my application - yes they have cashed the check, but that means nothing. It could still be in a wrong pile or something. They clearly are not responsive, but Im sure they expect future young engineers be responsive to society needs.


Email me your name and contact info.  If the check is cashiered, you are in the system.  However, you may not have already proceeded to the step that you would like to be at in this stage in the process.  Unresponsive?  Probably not, but maybe sometimes.  But most likely the unknown is the most accurate response at this point in time and its just not what you want to hear or receptive to that.


----------



## Apothe (Dec 21, 2016)

Great update 

Before I had to wait until October 2017 to take the PE since I didn't make cutoff experience per board application requirements at the time of registering for April 2017.

Now I can take it in April and just submit my stuff after, awesome!


----------



## Peeks PE (Dec 21, 2016)

CAPLS said:


> While I can certainly understand why you believe this, it is not necessarily true.  BPELSG has publically stated for a few years that the California civil exams are moving towards continuous delivery (tentatively planned for 2018) which means year round scheduling opportunities.  And NCEES has publically stated that they are in the midst of transitioning their PE exams to this same model over a period of years (2-3 exams annually - not sure when PE-Civil will occur).  I've mentioned this at least once somewhere in a thread on this forum, maybe it was earlier in this thread, I'm not sure.  The idea is that a filing deadline will eventually not exist (at least in the same manner that anyone is used to), applications can be submitted to BPELSG on a continuous basis rather than only twice a year, national exams can be taken whenever the candidate's schedule allows for it, and California state exams can be scheduled anytime the candidate wishes once their application is approved by BPELSG.  I don't believe these plans are a hindrance to those working towards becoming licensed in California.  On the contrary, I believe it is much more accommodating.


Right, I understand what you mean, but even by that explanation I believe what I said still holds true (unless i'm misunderstanding what you mean). Since future BPELSG applications will require that the national test is already passed by the applicant in order to approve the CA specific exams even if they are given monthly in the future, this term will be the last (or at least one of the last) times that applicants will be able to take the national, survey, and seismic tests in the same weekend. Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 21, 2016)

Peeks said:


> Right, I understand what you mean, but even by that explanation I believe what I said still holds true (unless i'm misunderstanding what you mean). Since future BPELSG applications will require that the national test is already passed by the applicant in order to approve the CA specific exams even if they are given monthly in the future, this term will be the last (or at least one of the last) times that applicants will be able to take the national, survey, and seismic tests in the same weekend. Am I understanding this correctly?


Well, Assuming a licensing applicant would decide to not take the NCEES exam whenever they can and wait until after gaining all the experience, submitting an application with the Board, and waiting to receive an approval and since the two California civil exams account for 3 hours seat time and assuming for this discussion (because its an unknown) that the future CBT version of the NCEES PE-Civil exam remains at 8 hours exam time/approximately 9 hours seat time, someone could conceivably schedule both California exams on one day, back to back, and the NCEES exam either the day before or day after.  Someone could also stretch it out to one exam each day for three consecutive days.  There are many possibilities.  Many of the CBT Centers, both Prometric and Pearson are open on Saturday.  It will all depend on location and scheduling availability knowing that the engineering exams are just one of many exams being administered simultaneously.

I will say...and I don't mean this to be negative, only that I've learned this as factual experiences...that when limited absolute dates are not dictated by the exam authority, procrastination increases substantially for a great percentage of the candidate population.  For example, when scheduling is announced and opens for the two California civil exams, usually half the approved population schedule the first day its open and completely fill up seats for the last two days of the three week administration period.  Its essentially a mad rush to be the last to sit.


----------



## Reza (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi everyone. I sent in my application (references, fees, transcripts, etc) to take the PE exam in April of next year in California. Can you tell me when candidates typically get the approval by mail from the board? Thank you.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 22, 2016)

Reza said:


> Hi everyone. I sent in my application (references, fees, transcripts, etc) to take the PE exam in April of next year in California. Can you tell me when candidates typically get the approval by mail from the board? Thank you.


Have you referred to this http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/contact.shtml

and this: *Questions about Licensure Qualifications or Applications *
(916) 263-2193 or [email protected]


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPLS said:


> Have you referred to this http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/contact.shtml
> 
> and this: *Questions about Licensure Qualifications or Applications *
> (916) 263-2193 or [email protected]


Thanks CAPLS! I called (916) 263-2193 and spoke to one of the staff. I was told that my name is not showing up in the system and that I should call back in two weeks (next year). I am also sending an email to [email protected] right away. Have a great day and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Reza (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPLS said:


> Have you referred to this http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/contact.shtml
> 
> and this: *Questions about Licensure Qualifications or Applications *
> (916) 263-2193 or [email protected]


Thanks! Will give them a call today to ask.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 22, 2016)

Reza said:


> Hi everyone. I sent in my application (references, fees, transcripts, etc) to take the PE exam in April of next year in California. Can you tell me when candidates typically get the approval by mail from the board? Thank you.


When did you submitted your application? I'm still waiting too. Call (916) 263-2193 or (916) 263-2222 to follow up, or shoot them an email, I think those are the only ways you can contact the board.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 22, 2016)

robert.easylife said:


> Thanks CAPLS! I called (916) 263-2193 and spoke to one of the staff. I was told that my name is not showing up in the system and that I should call back in two weeks (next year). I am also sending an email to [email protected] right away. Have a great day and Merry Christmas!


email [email protected] your name


----------



## Reza (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPLS said:


> email [email protected] your name


Thanks again, I sent an email to that address as you suggested.


----------



## Reza (Dec 22, 2016)

robert.easylife said:


> When did you submitted your application? I'm still waiting too. Call (916) 263-2193 or (916) 263-2222 to follow up, or shoot them an email, I think those are the only ways you can contact the board.


I sent my application in October. As you suggested, I called those numbers, I think they were at lunch. Will call again today, thanks.


----------



## robert.easylife (Dec 27, 2016)

Reza said:


> Will call again today, thanks.


Did you call? Any update?


----------



## rg1 (Jul 21, 2017)

CAPLS said:


> Have you referred to this http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/contact.shtml
> 
> and this: *Questions about Licensure Qualifications or Applications *
> (916) 263-2193 or [email protected]


Hi CAPLS

Goodmorning

I have applied for FE waiver to CA board on 18th April 17, recd. an email on May 4, 17 for my application recd by board; then June 8, I recd an email stating application not complete. I immediately submitted the deficient transcripts and on June 16, 17 it said application is now complete and has been reffred to technical review. I called this no. 916263293 yesterday to know how long it will take or generally it takes, the answer is "we will let you know by email and we can not tell you any approximate  date."Can you or someone let me know  how long it takes from here. I have the required experience of more than 17 years and have submitted the references ( Of course references are non PE). Thanks in advance.


----------



## CAPLS (Jul 21, 2017)

rg1 said:


> Hi CAPLS
> 
> Goodmorning
> 
> I have applied for FE waiver to CA board on 18th April 17, recd. an email on May 4, 17 for my application recd by board; then June 8, I recd an email stating application not complete. I immediately submitted the deficient transcripts and on June 16, 17 it said application is now complete and has been reffred to technical review. I called this no. 916263293 yesterday to know how long it will take or generally it takes, the answer is "we will let you know by email and we can not tell you any approximate  date."Can you or someone let me know  how long it takes from here. I have the required experience of more than 17 years and have submitted the references ( Of course references are non PE). Thanks in advance.


rg1, please email me at [email protected] with your name and ATS ID number if you have it and I will look into it.


----------



## rg1 (Aug 1, 2017)

CAPLS said:


> rg1, please email me at [email protected] with your name and ATS ID number if you have it and I will look into it.


Thanks a lot for your help. I have registered today for PE Exam


----------

